# Concept art work for a tattoo of a male betta



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have decided to get a male betta tattooed on the top of my right foot. I have five tattoos already.

This one though will have more meaning. Not only because I keep bettas but also the traits of the fish I can relate to. Male bettas are best kept in solitude, which I can relate since I am a loner myself. Also the strength of the fish too, they seem to tolerate a lot. Then the habitat, they live in water which represents life, and how it can wash away so much. 


Well anyways here is the first artwork done by my friend. He is doing a few more and will have them to me by Monday or sooner and I will post them on this thread. Hopefully you guys can help me pick. Of course the tattoo artist will take is spin on them and I may make changes too but I will post the concept at least. 


Thank you!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome  I'd love to get a betta tattoo! Be sure to take pics once its done


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful drawing. I'm going to be honest. I see this fish as more of a butterfly koi than a betta... but even still. The drawing is amazing. It really comes down to what you are happiest with. It is how you feel about the tattoo that matters! I can't wait to see the other pics and then the final tattoo! I've been wanting a betta tattoo but haven't been able to come up with anything yet... so I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

It does look like a koi in a way but my friend said he will have more for me to look at on Sunday. He is planning on drawing some more up. Of course I am going to be picky too. So I'll have my input and changes I want done before my final decision.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

so awsome 0-0 if i would get a betta tattoo it would been my past boy lunar


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That is so purdy!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! Are you thinking black and white or color?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I am so afraid for you. I got a tattoo on my foot and nearly bit a pillow in half. I hope your artist will be more gentle.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I was thinking color. I wanted to do maybe a purple blue red combo


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am getting my tattoo Thursday at 230pm. Also I am going with the concept that I posted on here, once it was shrunk down to size to fit the top of my foot it looked more like a betta and I actually liked it a lot.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oo can't wait ) update us soon


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Finally got it done


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

really nice!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Pretty!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow :-D it's nice


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats a fantastic tattoo! My aunt got a tattoo of a horse shoe and flower on the side of her ankle and it didn't turn out that good.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

That looks awsome! Can I ask what it cost? I want to get a tattoo later this year and am just wondering what the price of one around that size costs from a good or decent artist. I know prices can vary just wondering about what I am looking at.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

It cost me $85.00.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay, thanks. And again beautiful tattoo very jealous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool tattoo!


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! That's really pretty. : ) Great tattoo!


----------



## asherjones (May 15, 2012)

Yes....man.....It does look like Koi. Anyways, IMO, your drawing is very good but I think design is not perfect for any tattoo. I don't know what but something seems wrong. I may be wrong. I may be feeling this because this is just a drawing right now. Show me when you get this one.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow


----------

